# Two New Stations for the Knackered Valley



## backyardRR (Aug 14, 2012)

With trackwork completed on my Knackered Valley RR (for now anyway) I decided to add a couple of new stations. I found the Piko 62228 Red River stations to be a pleasing North American prototype and have a reasonable price tag. They are easily built up from kits but the styrene brick walls right out of the box are a natural white styrene color. Also, the styrene "wood" details are a bright red. I painted the "wood" pieces an olive green and the brick walls with an acrylic brick red paint. After the walls had dried I took the back edge of an X-Acto knife and scribed the paint out of the mortar lines allowing the white styrene to show as if it were mortar. 
In keeping with the knackered theme I named the stations Aikenbak and Bruzdnbldn, which are two names from the past history of model railroading. I mounted the stations on some concrete backer board I had left over from a bathroom rebuild and used my old tried and true PVC slats from several old blinds for the various platforms and sidewalks. To simulate wood planks I scribed the slats with a manual mitre box. These are then glued to the backer board with silicone caulk. The buildings themselves lift out for storage in the winter.
*Bruzdnbldn*​













































*Aikenbak*​ 
*







*

*







*


----------



## Sjoc78 (Jan 25, 2014)

Those are cute stations!

I never would have thought of using PVC blinds to represent wooden side walks. Neat idea since PVC should hold up.


----------



## backyardRR (Aug 14, 2012)

And the slats were the correct color also!


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Very impressive, and very unique , thanks for sharing
Dennis


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

I like the idea of blind slats for platform decking. It would stand up much better than the cedar that I used which warped really badly. Very nice stations, thanks for posting.


----------



## jkbixby (Oct 5, 2014)

The first post I've looked at and it's a home run - I must have made the right choice to join this forum! I love the look of the stations and you've answered my question as to what would represent a North American prototype from Piko or other suppliers. I hadn't thought of using cement backer board but apparently it will stand up to the weather - good idea! And I like the the G&D reference - that's what first got me interested in model railroading in the late fifties. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## backyardRR (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks for the comments and welcome to the forum. Two and a half years ago I was like you and just starting the hobby of garden railroading after many years of indoor HO. This forum (well, it's members) was invaluable to me as a source of information and inspiration. I try to give back, as it were, by posting photos of my garden railroad in progress. BTW, the general opinion on concrete backer board outside is that it is water resistant and not water proof. Even if it lasts just a couple of years before crumbling to dust it was worth the price. $0


----------

